# Input Needed on Loft



## mrwoodboat (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi All- been lurking and reading everything I can here. I have 2 pair of Archangels and a pair of Jacobins. Currently, they are housed in a 4 x 8 dog pen with the bottom 2' wrapped with siding and a gable roof that hangs down 1 ft- the 4' end has nest boxes- 
What I need help with is this- I picked up a 6' x 8' shed that I want to convert to a loft- my plan is to lay it out so that it is divided in half (6x4 each section) and each section would have it's own sunporch (30" wide 30" high and 4' long). I was going to put a flight pen on the opposite side but I am being told that neither of these breeds are fliers so I don't need it.

So what say you guys- this is my first time keeping pigeons (beyond feral)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

First of all, they aren't safe in a dog pen. Too many things can get in after them. Also, don't know where you are located, but they need protection from cold blowing winds as well.
Doesn't matter if they are flying breeds or not. They do fly, and they need a flight pen or something where they can fly a bit and get out in the fresh air and sunshine. Also a place where you can set up a bath for them which is important to their well being.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/


----------



## mrwoodboat (Dec 24, 2014)

The dog pen isn't a chain link pen- it is welded wire panels with 1x2 welded wire panels- I didn't explain well enough- it is 5' high wrapped 2' up from the bottom and 1' down from the top- the end is completely closed in so the only part that is open is a 2' wide section on two sides. They can get up in the gable (it is where the perches are mounted) or on the end. 
We are in SC- it was 78 degrees today.

So a flight pen that is 8x8x6' tall should be good?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

IX2 welded wire panels still let anything in. Mice will contaminate food and water, and rats will kill the birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did you check out the link that c.hert posted. It has many loft ideas on it. Think you would enjoy looking at them.


----------

